# Ballistic Tip Bullets



## SURF Buster

I have a friend that is going to re-load me some bullets for my 7mm08 he recommends 140gr Ballistic Tip.
Would these be good loads for deer / hogs?


----------



## RobaloSunrise

Yes very devastating.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

had a very bad experience w them on a deer

stic with a spitzer, psp style for deer esp.


----------



## flatsmaster14

CoastalOutfitters said:


> had a very bad experience w them on a deer
> 
> stic with a spitzer, psp style for deer esp.


X2 I shoot a 25-06 and and there was not much meat left


----------



## RugerFan

*Never again*

Hate them. The last buck I shot ran off after a solid hit behind the shoulder. There was no blood trail because the bullet didn't exit. Lots of meat wasted with the virtual explosion on impact. I prefer an exit wound and while not a Luddite the Core-Lokt and other "traditional" bullets are my choice. That or one day I'll get around to loading some Barnes as I've heard a lot of good things about the all copper construction.


----------



## woods

Have him load the same 140 gr in *Accubonds*. They shoot as good as a Ballistic Tip, lose about 30% of the front part explosively like the BT and then they are bonded at the rear and retain about 70% to keep on penetrating for an exit

Most say the reloading data is interchangeable with the Ballistic Tip and with the Accubond you have a better hunting bullet in that they won't explode if you hit bone or scapula and you have a much better chance of a bloodtrail


----------



## Too Tall

CoastalOutfitters said:


> had a very bad experience w them on a deer
> 
> stic with a spitzer, psp style for deer esp.


I agree. Varmints okay but I just don't like them for deer. We have had to track a number deer that had been shot with a ball tip. I'd stick with Sierra, Accubond type bullets.


----------



## Salty Dog

I have killed alot of deer and hogs with Ballistic Tips in .25-06, .270 and 7mm Rem Mag mainly. Years ago they were the 'in' bullet and were very popular. I think for 6 or 8 years that is about all I shot.

What has been said above is along the same lines of what I experienced. They are lightly constructed and the jacket seperated from the core on 9 out of 10 that I shot and recovered. I did have a few pass thrus and alot of the deer I shot with them were neck shots. I only remember having an issue with one animal I shot with a BT and that was a whitetail doe I shot at about 50 yards with a 7mm STW and a 140gr BT. It must have gone to pieces on contact because she took off, left a little blood here and there and we tracked her a long, long way until the blood disappeared. I am talking a speck here and there. Most shots they dropped in their tracks. 

I got big nasty wounds on deer I shot with the BTs. I generally avoided shooting thru the shoulder to minimize the loss of meat. On neck shots they were fine but left some very nasty holes. I'd catch the angle right and come in right behind the front leg and it would do 'em in quick and without too much mess.

There are alot of great bullets on the market right now. I think you'd be alot happier with a different bullet like the Accubond or the Barnes TTSX. You can get the same accuracy with a bullet that will hold together better.


----------



## Lezz Go

Accubonds for me.


----------



## Screeminreel

I won't argue much with what has already been posted on the expansion properties.

I will however throw in that in my own experiences, which some are identical to that of above, I have also had excellent results from them as well. The differences being when I kept the velocity down to a mid range level. I have used them VERY successfully on both deer and hogs, but my better loads, were starting out at 2800fps or less and I also used the medium to heavy for caliber bullets. In this capacity, they have worked VERY well, and done their jobs very nicely with not much, if any more destruction than standard C&C bullets.

This said if you push them, they will do some nasty things.


----------



## CavassoCruisin

I've killed a bunch of deer and hogs with the 165 Ballistic Tip in .30-06; it seems to be a lightly-built bullet designed to work well at longer distances when your impact velocity has dropped quite a bit, say less than 25 or 2600 fps in the 06. Inside 100 yards the bullets usually came apart, but 6-8" penetration will nearly decapitate a whitetail and will do interesting things to a headshot hog as well. Body shots are fine at longer distances. Best of luck!


----------



## coogerpop

woods said:


> Have him load the same 140 gr in *Accubonds*. They shoot as good as a Ballistic Tip, lose about 30% of the front part explosively like the BT and then they are bonded at the rear and retain about 70% to keep on penetrating for an exit
> 
> Most say the reloading data is interchangeable with the Ballistic Tip and with the Accubond you have a better hunting bullet in that they won't explode if you hit bone or scapula and you have a much better chance of a bloodtrail


I agree...BT bullets are not for game....too explosive...


----------



## THE JAMMER

Don't use ballistic tips anymore except for targets. had too many problems. Been shooting the 7m-08 model 7 for years. best is barnes 120 ttsx or 140 ttxs. Then accubond 140-s. all sub moa out of my model 7.


----------



## West Bay Wader

Agree with Jammer. I used to shot NBT but started having problems. I have one where I recovered the copper cup just under the offside skin. Yes the deer was dead but I would rather have a pass through for a good bleed hole. Accubonds are reported to be good. I switched and shoot the 120 gr Barnes TTSX with devastating results on the internals. Muzzle velocity is close to 3100 fps in my 7/08. Just do not plan on ever recovering one as nothing stops them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978

*ballistic tips*

disagree the the negative on these bullets. i use them in my 300wm and my 7mm-08 and my 280 akley. i push the 180 grain @ 3200 (+/- 18fps) and the accuracy is that of one hole-nice ragged group a 100yds. the 7mm is at 2790 fps. 280 is at 3100fps . these bullets have done +EXACTLY what was needed-to hit the target where aimed and perform through causing DEATH-bottom line. just yesterday evening witnessed the performance of 180gr at 377 yds kill an auodad ram-one shot kill. done this countless times on all game. note-won't use them on nilgai(i use 200 gr A square or my 416)-differerent application here. i do think that if you push them to extreme velocities, there can be depth of penetration issues on the various caliber offerings. have heard good reports on accubonds(modified cousin to ballistic tip) . sierra, hornady make offerins similar-just have never ventured playing with them to see how the perform.? with the "right" applications-the ballistic tips are fine.


----------



## RogerB

not trying to hijack this thread but - and it's just a "but" - I know there are ranch owners that won't let you hunt with a ballistic tipped bullet - for the very reasons noted above. the bullet shatters upon entry, and is (for better or worse) deemed inferior compared to other bullets.
I've witnessed the damage done by a ballistic tip on a feral hog with the bullet entering and causing internal damage but not enough to kill because of the penetration problem (it was a 180 grain 30-06 winchester ballistic tip) 

I reload the old winchester silvertip bullets (not a "ballistic" tip in the sense that you're talking about). I know, I know - you can't buy the silvertip bullets for reloading anymore.. Hopefully I have enough to last me a few years (I have a supply 2500 bullets). They're 150 grains and provide the hitting power, penetration power and internal damage capability I want and need to hunt with. I've killed Elk, whitetail and hogs with these and it's never failed to deliver.


----------



## poco jim

We do not allow BT's on our ranch, we've had a few run offs with direct hits, so no more!


----------



## mrsh978

*this is fun*

with all the autopsies ive done with the mentioned bullet/caliber combos-i cannot complain. ive heard folks having issues, but what i see on the termial end on the game is justified. most of my 180gr "peel" back to the boattail and are in perfect mushroom shape. killed two webb county bucks this december and one was trapped on far side under skin-165 yd shot. next buck complete pass thru. 155 yds. both deer dressed 170lbs. on the extreme side- 300 wm with 180 gr barnes x-ive witnessed going completely thru a nilgai bull and exiting hole was as close as 30 caliber could be. now on my 416 with barnes x-perfect "flower petals" every animal i have shot-cape to nilgai. bottom line i guess shoot what is most accurate in your gun-if you dont hit it proper, bullet doesnt really matter. gut shot is gut shot etc.


----------



## RogerB

mrsh978 said:


> bottom line i guess shoot what is most accurate in your gun-if you dont hit it proper, bullet doesnt really matter. gut shot is gut shot etc.


yup - that's true  - i've seen big bucks and even an Elk taken with a .243. it's about shot placement more than bullet but there is a case to be made for penetration power as well. not dissing the ballistic tips, but I won't trade my old silvertips for them either. That's personal preference however.


----------



## RobaloSunrise

Hundreds of animals, never lost a one. The bullets are explosive in their expansion and should only be used on light thin skinned game. They work best at longer ranges or lower velocities in my opinion. Heavy built bullet can over penetrate and under expand on smaller game leading to lost animals. The best option is to use bullets suited to the distances and game being hunted. I would bet at least 90 percent of the people who hunt couldn't identify where the heart and other vitals were in a deer. I have hear the argument before about ballistic tip bullets where someone claims it was a great shot and when we found the animal it was dead center of the deer in the diaphragm or high on the shoulder or even in the guts. I don't use ballistic tips anymore, not because I don't think they can't kill, rather because they don't produce the accuracy I have come to demand from my hand loads.


----------



## THE JAMMER

The main problem I have experienced, as said above, is lack of penetration. It totally destroys the inside of the animal, but without that second hole on the offside, the blood trails sometimes seem to be non existent. 

Like others here I have had many DRT's with bt's, but I have had 3 situationS, where I knew ( and confirmed later) there was a good hit, but there was no blood trail, and we only recovered the animal by a substantial gird search. Autopsies showed "lakes of blood" inside- unfortunately none of it got out onto the ground for us to follow.

Just a little dittie. Two of the 3 deer I, or my kid, have shot with bt's were found using what I call the "button hook." It's amazing how many times a deer will run off, and then "button hook" back around, and be dead on the ground within 20-30 yards of where he was shot in the first place. If you can't find your deer, try the "button hook."

THE JAMMER


----------



## RobaloSunrise

Just a little dittie. Two of the 3 deer I, or my kid, have shot with bt's were found using what I call the "button hook." It's amazing how many times a deer will run off, and then "button hook" back around, and be dead on the ground within 20-30 yards of where he was shot in the first place. If you can't find your deer, try the "button hook."


They will also head towards a source of water.


----------



## THE JAMMER

RobaloSunrise said:


> Just a little dittie. Two of the 3 deer I, or my kid, have shot with bt's were found using what I call the "button hook." It's amazing how many times a deer will run off, and then "button hook" back around, and be dead on the ground within 20-30 yards of where he was shot in the first place. If you can't find your deer, try the "button hook."
> 
> They will also head towards a source of water.


Roger that Robalo.


----------



## kanga69

Been shooting them for years and last year we almost lost two deer. Took a couple hours to find them when they only ran about 45 yards each into deep brush. They circled back around and left no blood trail because the bullet did not exit. Long story short, we went to where the deer was shot, headed the direction he initially ran, and were headed the wrong direction from the start. From that point I started to shoot barnes triple shocks in .25-06 and .270. Have not lost a deer or had trouble finding one since. My daughter shot a 150lb buck behind the shoulder with the barnes. He ran 30 yes and there was a trail a blind man could follow. Very similar experience shooting smaller framed does. 

The thing I like the most is the lack of lead being deposited in your meat...


----------



## Bucktail

kanga69 said:


> . From that point I started to shoot barnes triple shocks in .25-06 and .270. Have not lost a deer or had trouble finding one since. My daughter shot a 150lb buck behind the shoulder with the barnes. He ran 30 yes and there was a trail a blind man could follow. Very similar experience shooting smaller framed does.
> 
> The thing I like the most is the lack of lead being deposited in your meat...


In my mind there is no compelling reason not to shoot TSX bullets, unless you cannot get them to shoot in your rifle at all, which I think is rare.


----------



## TXPIRATE

This is going to sound a little ghetto but I have found the best bullet in a 270 for south Texas deer is a Winchester Power Point. I know it is not as sexy as others but within 150 yards or so I have never seen anything compare. Explosive expanion and complete penetration with behind the shoulder shots. I have never had one go more than 30 yards. Then again I can't bring myself to buy the high dollar slugs for whitetail.


----------



## Franklin

How do you think they will work in a 7-30 Waters? Thinking in a contender they wouldn't be as explosive??


----------



## TexasBoy79

I'm surpised to see all the negatives here. I've hunted with a 150 gr. 30-06 Ballistic tip (Federal Premier) for years and killed many of deer with em. Also laid out a lot of pigs behind the ear at 100 yards so I'm curious about all the negatives. I hunt S. Texas where the deer are big and I've never had one run more that 40 yards or so. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Ballistic tip describes it all.. Thats what they are designed to do, blow up.


----------



## Screeminreel

Franklin said:


> How do you think they will work in a 7-30 Waters? Thinking in a contender they wouldn't be as explosive??


A couple of my experiences with them in my 14" 7x30 Waters....

First off I got it specifically for a handgun only hunt in WI, where the only two shots I had were one on a buck which I passed on that was less than 5yds, the second was a yote at just over 250, and he only survived the encounter due to my lack of lead. This said I had worked the load up for a max range and as such was pushing the upper limits. I shot one big doe out in Mason with them at 283yds. At the shot she jumped straight up about 4' and collapsed when she hit the ground. The impact was just behind the onside shoulder and the exit was right through the offside one, and left a 2" hole. Everything inside was pulp. This mirrored all the previous testing I had done with them.

The second time I used them was on a New Years eve hunt at my friends place. We had been seeing a huge ol buck in what they refer to as their "front woods". We decided to do somewhat of a drive and as such he and his wife positioned themselves on the far side of the 100 acres, and I started in on the opposite side slowly stalking through, pushing the deer towards them. I wasn't in but about halfway, before it was getting late and I came up on a bunch of hogs getting up from their beds for the evening feed. I set up, rear on the ground elbows across my knees and when the first big one stepped into an opening at 40yds, I settled the cross hair tight on it's shoulder and let one fly. Before the recoil was even complete the big hog was headed straight to me intent on sharing the pain I had just inflicted.

Luckily for me I had my 25-06 along, but it was standing up against a tree some distance behind me. Only a second or two after I got to it, the hog was on me and I shot at literally muzzle range as I rolled out of it's way. It passed me by some 10 or so yards and turned to come right back. As it did I had already chambered another round and just as I settled the scope on it's head it simply dropped and rolled over.










To be honest, I do not know WHY the thing had so much left over energy, as the hit was solid and in tight where it needed to be, not back in the gut. We had tested this same load on several big dead hogs and at ranges from 50 - 150yds I always got complete penetration even on solid shoulder hits. THe velocity was only running in the mid 2200fps range so too much speed was out of the question. These were also the older bullets which when sectioned against newer ones actually had a thicker jacket on them.

Would I use them agin, you bet, and have carried them out on several occaisions since, just never gotten the chance to use them. I will however make sure that the nex big hog I shoot with them will be ear holed and not a body shot. Once your run down by a big boar of the size, weight, and attitude of the one above, you have a VERY lasting impression of what could have been.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

I shoot the Nosler Balistic Tip 140's in my 7X57 Mauser which is just a little faster than your 7mm08. I have had good results with it and have not had a shot that didn't pass completely through


----------



## CHARLIE

Here's my theory Ha now aint that something

With the larger calibers being a ballistic tip or what have you usually there is something left of the bullet. May not be much but enough to get some penetration. not always the case. Now as you go down in caliber you must be very careful on what you shoot (hunting ). As the smaller bullet does it's thing (ballistic tip) expands or blows up that leaves not much bullet to do the "penetration" so you end up with a problem, no exit wound, no blood trail etc. So when using small caliber's just be careful as to the type of bullet you use. With the bigger calibers there is so much lead out there it usually gets the job done.. Good hunting


----------



## THE JAMMER

CHARLIE said:


> Here's my theory Ha now aint that something
> 
> With the larger calibers being a ballistic tip or what have you usually there is something left of the bullet. May not be much but enough to get some penetration. not always the case. Now as you go down in caliber you must be very careful on what you shoot (hunting ). As the smaller bullet does it's thing (ballistic tip) expands or blows up that leaves not much bullet to do the "penetration" so you end up with a problem, no exit wound, no blood trail etc. So when using small caliber's just be careful as to the type of bullet you use. With the bigger calibers there is so much lead out there it usually gets the job done.. Good hunting


What Charlie says here is exactly what Nosler puts in their manual. Look on pages 8-9 in their reloading manual.The larger the caliber the thicker the jacket, thus it doesn't blow up as quickly.


----------



## TexasBoy79

This thread is really informative. Never would have known about the penetration issue with smaller calibers. I can honestly say I've shot countless South Texas deer with my 3006 and 150 gr ballistic tips and I can't think of a single one that didn't have an exit wound. Matter of fact, the 185# dressed deer I shot this year at 90 yards got messed up horribly. I found the exact spot on the ground where the point of impact took place and there was a clear line of blood and lung sprayed out about 4 feet behind the impact spot. Viscous bullet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Texasboy79

Yes sir the 06 (30 Cal) has enough lead that it really doesent make a lot of difference. All that weight will penetrate if enough of it stays together..


----------



## spurgersalty

I happened to not notice a limb in front of a doe this past weekend hunting at my employers ranch and wound up shooting through it and still punched the doe about 5 feet or so the other side of it. I didn't realize I had shot through something until I seen both the entry and exit wounds on the animal were around 1" diameter. 120 TTSX from a 6.5 mag about 130 yards or so. I feel lucky I didn't wound her and lose her, but, a little impressed also with the bullet.


----------



## captainemil

*balistic tip*

shot those for 19 years, no problem


----------



## THE JAMMER

captainemil said:


> shot those for 19 years, no problem


What caliber???


----------



## mrsh978

*bt s*

i cannot count the number of whitetails i have killed with 30 cal balistic tips(culled for large webb county ranch)-have NEVER personally seen any of the complaints against this bullet (180 gr). but i can see there being "issues" with smaller calibers/bullet configurations. i do not use them in anything smaller than 7mm. i have cross sectioned noslers and seen how thin/thick the jacket is on lighter calibers. speed can be absolute factor with these. next rifle(s) are both 300 win mags and will be loaded with accubonds-just to see how they fly. always have the BTs as plan B


----------



## THE JAMMER

mrsh978 said:


> i cannot count the number of whitetails i have killed with 30 cal balistic tips(culled for large webb county ranch)-have NEVER personally seen any of the complaints against this bullet (180 gr). but i can see there being "issues" with smaller calibers/bullet configurations. i do not use them in anything smaller than 7mm. i have cross sectioned noslers and seen how thin/thick the jacket is on lighter calibers. speed can be absolute factor with these. next rifle(s) are both 300 win mags and will be loaded with accubonds-just to see how they fly. always have the BTs as plan B


Think you will like the accubonds- accuracy of a bt, but holds together MUCH better. I think it is a perfect compromise for Texas whitetail. If I were going for bigger bodied animals, I would then switch to my Barnes TTSX'S. Can't beat them for penetration.


----------



## CHARLIE

Big bullets lot of lead out there regardless of bullet design especially on whitetail they will work. Just dont use "ballistic" or blow up bullets in small calibers you are asking for trouble.. Example 180 gr bullet vs 50 gr bullet almost 4 times the size


----------



## zrexpilot

believe me at 7-08 velocities you need expansion, i run the 120 bts in my 7-08 at 3150 fps, yet to recover one, 140,s is too much, even a simple lead head in the 7-08 is to much, pencil in pencil out.
7mm boolits run pretty tough as is, theyre designed for 7 mag, ultra mag and stw velocites, go light and as fast as you can push them in the little 7


----------



## SSST

Years ago, my dad shot a mature buck with a 7 mag square in the shoulders with a ballistic tip, well about 3 hrs later we finally found the deer because there was no blood trail. When we cleaned the deer we found the bullet hit the shoulder bone and just exploded with no penetration, of course some internal organs were blown up and he died of internal bleeding, but that was the last time anybody on that lease used those bullets for deer. I use the 139 gr. Hornady's in my son's 7-08, seems to be a deadly combination. I wanna say these fly a little under 3,000 fps.


----------



## zrexpilot

SSST said:


> Years ago, my dad shot a mature buck with a 7 mag square in the shoulders with a ballistic tip, well about 3 hrs later we finally found the deer because there was no blood trail. When we cleaned the deer we found the bullet hit the shoulder bone and just exploded with no penetration, of course some internal organs were blown up and he died of internal bleeding, but that was the last time anybody on that lease used those bullets for deer. I use the 139 gr. Hornady's in my son's 7-08, seems to be a deadly combination. I wanna say these fly a little under 3,000 fps.


if that a 139gr sst its the exact same thing as a bt


----------



## SSST

Interlock Sp, so no it isn't the same, alot better penetration.


----------



## zrexpilot

SSST said:


> Interlock Sp, so no it isn't the same, alot better penetration.


 i like the interlock, just your basic cup and core bullet, no problems at 7-08 velocities, i have used them, nothing extrodinary, i prefer the 120 bt at 3200fps over them though, the 120 bt has got a pretty thick jacket


----------



## SSST

I use the same Interlock 139 gr. in my 7mag, love the performance, i'm sure it's zipping along a little faster.


----------



## zrexpilot

SSST said:


> I use the same Interlock 139 gr. in my 7mag, love the performance, i'm sure it's zipping along a little faster.


Yep lil faster dont you think, right back to my original post, 7mm boolits are mostly designed for 7 mag , ulta mag and stw velocities, in a 7-08 they pencil through, definately no need for anything bonded in the 7-08, ive put that interlock in my lil 7 straight through big hogs.
seen the 139 gmx enter front quarter exit rear ham of a 175lb sow out of the lil 7, in my opinion thats not needed for thin skinned deer.
that interlock left pencil holes in the deer ive shot with it out of the 7-08 hence i went down to the 120 gr bt, even that is going through like butter, im actually thinking of trying a 110 or 115 gr


----------



## Bottomsup

Its been a while since I shot a deer but Nosler BT bullets have worked flawlessly for me. For a mass produced bullet they are extremely accurate and in some guns they out perform expensive hand drawn target bullets. I shoot a 7mm mag when hunting in West Texas and the average shot is around 300 yards. Shot placement is not always the best but the bullets do a perfect job. With that being said I have killed many deer with my 22-250 and ballistic tip bullets at ranges around 100 yards. Never lost a deer or had one run more than 20 yards or so. Most dropped in their tracks. Its all about shot placement with smaller calibers and my custom built 22-250 can hit flies at 100 yards. Bottom line is that it does not matter the caliber or bullet used as long as you can hit where you aim. Stay out of the front shoulder with explosive bullets and you will never loose a deer.


----------



## Reloder28

SURF Buster said:


> I have a friend that is going to re-load me some bullets for my 7mm08 he recommends 140gr Ballistic Tip.
> Would these be good loads for deer / hogs?


Over the years, as the 280 AI has become more popular, Nosler has changed the 120 BT by thickening the lower portion of the jacket below the ogive. The result is a tough as nails lightweight bullet that will make your 7-08 a dream come true.

I suggest you give them a try.


----------



## CDHknives

I have shot a few deer with a 140 BT out of a 280 and my handloads are usually mild (accuracy, not speed is my goal). They have always performed flawlessly when I put the bulled below spine level and in the front 1/3 of a deer. Don't shoot 'em in the butt and they work great.

Big boars might give a BT a hard time with their gristle plate, but I bet it would still penetrate.


----------



## Reloder28

Screeminreel said:


> I won't argue much with what has already been posted on the expansion properties.
> 
> I will however throw in that in my own experiences, which some are identical to that of above, I have also had excellent results from them as well. The differences being when I kept the velocity down to a mid range level. I have used them VERY successfully on both deer and hogs, but my better loads, were starting out at 2800fps or less and I also used the medium to heavy for caliber bullets. In this capacity, they have worked VERY well, and done their jobs very nicely with not much, if any more destruction than standard C&C bullets.
> 
> This said if you push them, *they will do some nasty things.*


Including exploding upon impact if driven over 3200 from the muzzle. Won't do it every time but Nosler recommends keeping impact velocity below 3100 fps.


----------



## [email protected]

Why not just shoot the Barnes TTSX bullets and not have to worry about penetration or blood trails. These bullets have exited on every animal I have shot with them and also done pretty good damage to tissue as well. It's not worth chancing whether or not the bullet will put down animals humanely and not have them run off never to be found again.


----------



## okierifleman

I have shot a lot of whitetails over the years with 100gr BT's in my 25-06, I started loading them when they first came out,never had one failure. Although, I have always tried to get it right behind the shoulder, dont try to break through them. Never not had an exit wound and always had good trails. I load Accubonds in all of my magnums just becuase I think they hold together better at magnum velocities.

You heard a lot of bad stories and people banning them from their ranches and leases because Billy Joe was shooting a 130 grain bullet at 3600 fps in his .300 Nitro Whizbang and shot this whitetail at 50 yards and hit him in the front shoulders and the deer ran off with no blood trail. Then he sat their scratching his head and blaming the bullet for the fact that he misplaced his shot, bullet was too light, and was pushing the bullet too fast.

Load em up in your '08 or '06, place your shot where it is supposed to go, and they will do the job. Are there better bullets out there? Absolutely. If you are concered load the Accubonds, they will go through anything!


----------



## pngndn

I have my wife's 7-08 loaded with 120 grain hollow points and she drops em in their tracks. Hogs and deer with little meat messed up.


----------



## Wado

Winchester Power Points.They stay together in 7 mag velocities.Cheap too.


----------



## Rine_Everett

Ya'll must have alot more money than I do.

250 count of 55 grain .224 BT = 45.00
50 count for 29.00 (250=145.00) Or a hundred freaking dollars more.

UHHH, Yeah, I'll stick with the BT. They work fine for me.


----------



## Bottomsup

Okier, funny how everyone wants to blame their equipment for their own failures. Know your gun, your ammo, and your abilities. Spend some time shooting it and be confident with it. I can kill any deer, anywhere, within range, with a clear shot, with one shot one kill with a 50 grain BT bullet from a 22-250 at 3800 fps. People should spend some time reading P.O. Ackleys reloading books and his comments about the 220 swift round. I witnessed a deer shot with a 7mm mag 140 grain BT bullet at around 80 yards. Right through the shoulder with 14 plus exit wounds on the other side. Probably could have put a basketball through the exit hole. Not my goal but to say it wont exit?


----------



## davidb

There are two BT bullets varmint and hunting all the original bullets were like the varmint bullets and the source of many of the negative stories. These were thin jackets with almost no taper to a thick base. They were explosive.

The newer hunting BT can have up to 60% of their weight in the heavily tapered jacket. They usually exit on deer even if it is only the base of the jacket. The 120 & 140 gr. 7mm were originally designed for silhoutte shooters that needed a heavier jacket to knock down the longer range targets. Either should be good in a 7-08 but will be explosive in a STW or super mag.


----------

